# Sub Box Alternatives????



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

I have two 10" Alpine subs and want to install them in my B-13 Se-R, but at the same time I don't want to put them in a big, heavy wooden box and have all that extra weight in the trunk. Does anyone know of any lightweight alternatives to wooden sub enclosures?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fiberglass


----------



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> fiberglass


Do you mean build a fiberglass box? Or have an install shop put in some type of fiberglass enclosure?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

either, but if you're using fiberglass you might as well make one that conforms to the corner of the trunk so it's out of the way. A normal box just made out of fiberglass instead of wood would work, it would be lighter than a wooden box but it would still take up just as much trunk space as one.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

A-periodic Enclosure 

the 10's would need to have the proper Qts 0.39 or lower.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

switch to free air subs, I know it buying new subs would suck but I'm just throwing in another option.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know how hard it would be to find commercially but seek out TRUPAN. It is a light weight MDF made from only pine. Just as strong if not more dense and you can pick it up and throw it around. Buddy of mine brings it home from work. I was shocked the first time I picked it up. Looks like MDF, feels like MDF, smells like MDF, weighs like wafer board. Getting ready to redo my own box with it.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

i have a 96 200sx se-r and glassed an enclosure in the spare tire well, i am using a single 10" sub, and it sounds great to me. I am making a grill to cover it, so i will have all my trunk space, except what the bottle takes up. :fluffy:


----------

